# The Bridge Centre And trying for a 2nd child at 44 feedback please?



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

I am 44 and have a four year old that I had through Barts my one free go and he is busy running rings around them all at nursery 

I am so lucky I know as he is an amazing child and I had no intentions of trying for another until the last year I have had   it has just been awful   .

I lost my dad suddenly and then my uncle who was like a second dad two months later suddenly too 

I will get to the point I have realised how much me and my sister have needed each other to help my mum through such a terrible time. My sisters son has spent about 8 months of his year and a half life in GOSH aswell so that has been stress on her too. He is doing really well now and life is on the up as much as it can be for all of us.

So summing that up I want a sibling for my son so he has support when it is needed later in life and of course company for him to grow up with and of course for me I always wanted lots of children just my body that let me down as everyone on here knows that feeling.

I am currently busy loosing weight and getting fit ready for IVF as I know how demanding it is and that I will have better chance if I start off healthier.

So I would like advice please I have spent lots of time looking at clinics and I live in Essex so can go to London very easily and I have trawled websites, brochures etc and I like the look of The Bridge Centre and just wondered if anyone has any feedback from previous experience or present please?

Also I knew everything five years ago to do with IVF Is there anything new I should know that will help my chances?

Thanks everyone

Sue xxx


----------



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Suemac38,

I used the Bridge Centre in London for my 1st cycle of IVF as that was who my pct used about 3 years ago. At the time I wasn't that amazed by them, they weren't great at returning phone calls & I always seemed to have to wait so long to be seen for my scans & reviews with the nurses. Most of the staff were pretty nice though. Other people locally that I spoke too had the same opinion. That said, I did get pregnant on our 1st try so my DH says that's what is most important, so because of that & the fact that we had some embies frozen there, were are using them again for our FET cycle. This time they have been so much better. I'm not sure if they have a new system for their phones, but it has been so much easier to get hold of someone to speak to. I am also much more impressed with our doctor, the nurses have been more helpful & I've been seen so much quicker at each scan / nurse review. They were also so helpful in the info they gave us regarding putting 1 or 2 embies back. I'm on my 2ww at the moment so I don't know if we've been succesful this time, but now I would say that I'd recommend them.  It could also be that they are just a bit quieter this time round so that could account for my better experience!

Anyway good luck.


----------

